# Decauville



## imation (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi All
After building a teardrop camper and taking a couple of months off to explore oz, I'm back in the workshop, I will be attempting to build a 45mm gauge Decauville. I have amassed some materials and shouted myself some new tooling so it's off to the shed, cold beer in hand, this is the life.

                                 Regards
                                 Mike.


----------



## napoleonb (Dec 10, 2012)

You're of to a nice start by the looks of it.
I have started this build some time ago as a project for my students whenever they feel like building a part and aquire new skills.
It's a nice detailled and very doable steam engine (at least untill this far in our build).

How did you manufacture the wheels, do i see a holding fixture next to it?


----------



## GWRdriver (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello Mike,
Here's a very nice one in Ga1 (live steam), made by a fellow in France.   Once upon a time he offered lost-wax castings for all the detail parts.   I can try to find his contact information if you like.   I like the use of hot-rolled steel plate for frames.  It's my favorite plate material.   Folks over here sometimes think they must overkill the frame material, as in, use ground gauge plate.   Hot-rolled plate is more than sufficient, and cheap.


----------



## GWRdriver (Dec 10, 2012)

Here's another view


----------



## imation (Dec 10, 2012)

napoleonb said:


> You're of to a nice start by the looks of it.
> I have started this build some time ago as a project for my students whenever they feel like building a part and aquire new skills.
> It's a nice detailled and very doable steam engine (at least untill this far in our build).
> 
> How did you manufacture the wheels, do i see a holding fixture next to it?


 
Hi 
That is indeed a jig to hold the blank dead flat.
The wheels started life as a piece of cast iron round, faced one side then placed in the jig. the rotary table was then used.
Another jig will be used to drill the crankpin holes exactly the same distance from the centre.
                            Cheers Mike.


----------



## metal89 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,
here are free plans for a 45mm Decauville. There are some DXF for CNC machining. Two or three were built.
http://jpduval.free.fr/Lv020de45 plans.htm
http://jpduval.free.fr/Plans/LV 020 DE 45 03 10 B.pdf

http://jpduval.free.fr/Galeries_photos/Decau-en-vrac/index.html

Patrick


----------



## imation (Dec 12, 2012)

metal89 said:


> Hi,
> here are free plans for a 45mm Decauville. There are some DXF for CNC machining. Two or three were built.
> http://jpduval.free.fr/Lv020de45%20plans.htm
> http://jpduval.free.fr/Plans/LV%20020%20DE%2045%2003%2010%20B.pdf
> ...


 Hi 
Thanks for the link with the pictures, they will be very helpful.
                    Regards Mike.


----------



## metal89 (Dec 18, 2012)

There is a Picasa album on decauville building
https://picasaweb.google.com/102519399241892284553/LocoDecauville030SelonPlansJPDuval

Patrick


----------



## imation (Dec 18, 2012)

metal89 said:


> There is a Picasa album on decauville building
> https://picasaweb.google.com/102519399241892284553/LocoDecauville030SelonPlansJPDuval
> 
> Patrick


 
Hi Patrick
There is a wealth of information here , many thanks.
I will be updating the build in the next week or so.
           Kindest regards
                 Mike.


----------



## timo_gross (Mar 16, 2022)

imation said:


> I will be attempting to build a 45mm....


I hope you are well. I wonder if this machine was finished. Just asking , because I have a certain struggle here to get myself going.


----------



## imation (Mar 16, 2022)

Hi
Finished about ten years ago!!!


----------



## timo_gross (Mar 16, 2022)

imation said:


> Hi
> Finished about ten years ago!!!


I would be curious to see some pictures of the machine. Changing my mind back and forth between "way to difficult" for me and "I can do it".

The boiler seems to be the most difficult hurdle.
I expect quite some detours, making tools or work out how to do things. (the way is the destination?)

I would be curious to see some pictures of the machine.

I decided to just try to work my way through the parts list, very slowly. 

Is the wheel suspension really working? Those springs seem to be relatively tiny.

Cheers Timo


----------

